# Heat transfer leaving a shiny square, HELP



## INKJESS (May 28, 2011)

So we're heat transferring vinyl team logos onto some bat bags for a baseball team. The bags appear to be made of 1680D Polyester (real thick stuff). 

Anyways, we did a test press on the bottom side, and it turned that particular section real shiny, unacceptable.

So then we tried with a thicker sheet of teflon, and it was better, but still leaving too much of a shiny square around the press area.

We're obviously new to heat transfers, but what are we missing here, is there a technique to avoid this issue?

These bags have a large "Easton" logo on it that was obviously heat transferred, and it didn't leave a shine.

Thanks for help guys,


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

this is a problem with poly. If you have the correct transfers they can be done at a lower heat which what is happening you are getting some material melting of the poly


----------



## INKJESS (May 28, 2011)

sben763 said:


> this is a problem with poly. If you have the correct transfers they can be done at a lower heat which what is happening you are getting some material melting of the poly


Right on Sean, we're gonna lower temp, lighter pressure, longer press test, and see what happens.


----------

